# headlight covers



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey my dudes, check this out- some dude in my apts has a z31 and he had gts style headlight covers- I dont know if he made them or what but they were really cool- anyone seen these around? Or ever seen them for that matter? I may just leave him a note tonight and see- with my luck he bought the car like that but we will see.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=50-1047

nevermind- I found them- shouldve searched first


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=50-1047
> 
> nevermind- I found them- shouldve searched first


Yeah those might be kool , I may get a pair. Too bad they don't show any pics........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude they are clear headlight covers.....CLEAR!! What's the difference!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what do you mean whats the difference? You can get them in gay ass black or smoke to man if youd like to be gay like someone who living in the 90s. The clear ones are clear so they wont kill your visibilty and they will help lower your drag coefficient. I have had the plug under my dash disconnected for months now and it would be really sweet to get these b/c it is going to make the front end of the car look smoother- like the popup conversions you see on vettes- the lights will still pop up though when you need them for brights. You shouldve seen them on this car yesterday- they were really cool.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahhh so they smooth the lines of when the lights are down. Now I got ya. I thought you were talking like covers to go over the glass lense.. I wish they just made a stationary headlight conversion but oh well. I got my harness unhooked too


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know you do, dude- thats why im saying that these are pretty tight. Yeah that would be gay if it covered the lense-lol
I was asking a couple months ago about a headlight conversion and that is when I found out about unpluging my switch- this cover basically makes it look like what I wanted to convert it to anyways.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah they look really good being down


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah and it is nice to still be able to control them coming up with that switch- I had talked to a guy on another site who had told me that - that is the way they came in japan- that is what the switch is actually for-- I kinda took it for b.s. but regardless I like it and when I get the covers itll be pretty sweet


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

He.jpg[/url]


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

do they sell these for the 86' 300zx's? :[


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I put a link in there man. click on it and itll take you to motorsports site- then scroll up and down or go to another link in the site and you should be able to find them.. Man......you can get a carbon fiber hood for your car too!


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I just ordered them for my 86' Z, on sunday nov. 28th from MSA, they should be here soon!

cant wait!
Ill do a full write up and take LOTS of pic's.

Zya later


----------

